# UP Train Drags Man 100 Miles



## abqdave (Jun 16, 2008)

A UP freight train dragged a man 100 miles from El Paso to Deming, NM. Two men apparently tried to hop the train hiding in a compartment; one wasn't able to get on all the way and his foot/leg dragged all that distance. If that wasn't bad enough, it also was well over 100 degrees in southern New Mexico today and they had to face that heat.

http://www.demingheadlight.com/news/ci_9597219


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 17, 2008)

Not to make fun of the dangerous situation, but it was probably faster than the SL!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 17, 2008)

Why feel sorry for a hobo who screwed up illegally sneaking onto a train?


----------

